# Looking to Meet Friends



## captain23 (May 4, 2015)

Hi,

I am moving to Rome in a two weeks for ten weeks with a work project. I am looking to meet friends and people to socialize with. Age range would be 25-45. I am a 32 year old males form the UK. Looking to hang out over coffee, wine and check out theatre, galleries and generally socialize. 

If any knows any soccer teams I am a keen player as well!!

Hope to hear from you guys!

Ian


----------



## beth2107 (May 25, 2015)

captain23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Rome in a two weeks for ten weeks with a work project. I am looking to meet friends and people to socialize with. Age range would be 25-45. I am a 32 year old males form the UK. Looking to hang out over coffee, wine and check out theatre, galleries and generally socialize.
> 
> ...


Hey. Are you currently in Rome now? I am in Tuscany but I like traveling around a lot to get to know places. Maybe we could meet if you're available. I have recently moved from London. 


Beth


----------

